# Removing Stickers



## Raebo (Nov 9, 2004)

Heya,

I bought myself i a little Nissan Pulsar Vector 1991 sedan and its got these dodgy stickers on the sides.

Does anyone know how to remove them? Got any advice? :thumbup: 

---------------
Raebo
"Such is life"


----------



## LatinMax (Feb 23, 2003)

Raebo said:


> Heya,
> 
> I bought myself i a little Nissan Pulsar Vector 1991 sedan and its got these dodgy stickers on the sides.
> 
> ...


If it is on the paint, then go to a bodyshop supply place and get a hard cork wheel that the make to put a high speed dye grinder. It is made to remove stickers, pinstipes anything without removing the paint. It works quite well and should be less than $15.


----------



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

and get some lite buffing compound, the paint will most likely be a slightly different shade underneath. at least it was when i took the stripes of my '87 pulsar NX.


----------



## Raebo (Nov 9, 2004)

So i need a high speed grinder too?


----------



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

do you have a pic of the stickers or could you describe where they are on the car or what kind of stickers (pin stripe/ raised letters/ flat letters). i did not use a grinder... maybe thats why i needed a little rubbing compound. i just sat the car in the sun to heat everything up (a hot hair dryer or something similar will work too) then used a razor balde to get everything started. with a small corner up i just used my finger nails to peel everything off.


----------



## Raebo (Nov 9, 2004)

Tis just the gay stickers they put on the factory to make it "look better' ill get a photo tomorrow.


----------



## LatinMax (Feb 23, 2003)

It took me about 10 min to remove pinstripes down both sides of the car and theses big STX stickers from the back of my sons truck.
Cork wheel is the way to go.


----------



## RotaryRyan (Oct 20, 2004)

Ill have to get me one of those. im eventually gonna remove my pinstripes. they are ghey.


----------



## Felonious (Oct 25, 2004)

I used a hair dryer to remove the decals of one of my friends rides. Worked like a charm. :thumbup: If you get the decal hot it starts to soften the glue allowing you to pull the decal off.


----------



## RotaryRyan (Oct 20, 2004)

Felonious said:


> I used a hair dryer to remove the decals of one of my friends rides. Worked like a charm. :thumbup: If you get the decal hot it starts to soften the glue allowing you to pull the decal off.


Thats a good idea. im gonna try that. Theres a black sticker on the back of my car that says "levis" but not like the jeans .lol


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

the hair dryer does woork good kinda too good it heated my clear coat a lil bit and made it a dully color but im bout to go over it with a waxing buffer so it should be alright


----------



## infantspikes (May 1, 2004)

Hmm I just find noting works for mine... I don't have cork, I used two different cloth type heads/bits on a dremmel tool one harder one softer... and they both would rip through the paint! I don't see how a cork grinder thing would be different.
Then I tried the hair dryer... I found one in the house that heats well, I can get the stripes off but the GLUE that it leaves is IMPOSSIBLE to clean up!!!
I've tried Goo Gone, bug & tar remover, degreaser... and NOTHING works!!! FRUSTRATING!


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

try 3m wax and tar remover, that shit will eat anything off paint, but its really bad for you, try not to get any on you and wash it off immed... plus dont breath it in...


----------



## IES200SXSE (Nov 12, 2004)

hairdryer also takes the car dealership plastic things off the back but then you got to wipe the glue off.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

37 stickies said:


> try 3m wax and tar remover, that shit will eat anything off paint, but its really bad for you, try not to get any on you and wash it off immed... plus dont breath it in...


Indeed.

We use that stuff at work to remove industrial-grade adhesives from paint. Works great, but use lots of ventilation.


----------



## infantspikes (May 1, 2004)

37 stickies said:


> try 3m wax and tar remover, that shit will eat anything off paint, but its really bad for you, try not to get any on you and wash it off immed... plus dont breath it in...


excuse me for asking... but what kind of place would sell that? I assume not just anywhere it sounds pretty dangerous heh.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

infantspikes said:


> excuse me for asking... but what kind of place would sell that? I assume not just anywhere it sounds pretty dangerous heh.



oh lets see.. walmart, target kmart, homedepot, sears... need me to keep going? most around the home chemicals are pretty fuct up...


----------



## LatinMax (Feb 23, 2003)

37 stickies said:



> oh lets see.. walmart, target kmart, homedepot, sears... need me to keep going? most around the home chemicals are pretty fuct up...


thats funny, but true


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

thedangerous part is a chemical called Xylene(sp?), it is very carcinagenic...


----------



## Dav5049915 (Sep 26, 2004)

goo gone i used on my car and it removed the adhesives no problem without any fear of softening the paint or removing it.


----------

